# Blk Mrkt Killswitch frame



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like they are coming out with a new frame, looks pretty sweet. :thumbsup:

http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/products.php?pg=products&item=killswitch


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cool


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

wow, never heard of it...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't love it


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

droptopchevy said:


>


Yeah well, thought about that after I posted it.rft: I figured at least one person would get butthurt about it... :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

They are dropping the riot and replacing it with something new that i already have on back order.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

josh8 said:


> They are dropping the riot and replacing it with something new that i already have on back order.


So what frame replaces the riot?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

josh8 said:


> They are dropping the riot and replacing it with something new that i already have on back order.


so you just randomly backordered this "something" without knowing anything about it?

Just simply dropped coin on faith of a name brand.


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> so you just randomly backordered this "something" without knowing anything about it?
> 
> Just simply dropped coin on faith of a name brand.


Well kind of yes. I ordered a Riot because they had them $100 off. Turns out there are no more Riots and never will be. So they offered me this new frame at the same price when it comes out in mid Feb. I will know more details soon.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm really curious to know what they are replacing it with. If it's not at least as good, I'm just going to buy a Mob.


----------



## jli (Oct 21, 2008)

It says on the website that they replacing the riot and .357 with the Soldier and Malice.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

jli said:


> It says on the website that they replacing the riot and .357 with the Soldier and Malice.


I guess I'm not paying attention. lol


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump for the Killswitch, Any of these started to trickle out yet? Team riders etc? anyone spotted one etc?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

the Killswitch that Carter brought to Austin last november:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Man that looks hella hot, I'd consider grabbing one


----------

